# imported skylines, look



## japimportsZ (Jul 31, 2004)

i can import skylines and legalize them in the US for a good price, please check out my website at ..., if interested please post.
--Zach


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SPAMMER. Please view rules next time.

goodbye.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Yep, the guy is 100% liar, scammer, fraud....all one in the same.

Problem is dude, LEGITIMATE Skyline owners tend to frequent more than just one Skyline board. :dumbass: 

http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36276


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

japimportsZ said:


> i can import skylines and legalize them in the US for a good price, please check out my website at ..., if interested please post.
> --Zach


No advertising. If you want to become an advertiser read this:

http://www.gfos.net/advertise.html


----------

